# OK, here is an example to explain rooted phones and asurion



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

1. You wreck your car, you pay deductible, insurance fixes or replaces.

2. You customize your car (performance, looks, sound, or all three) and wreck your car, same solution as above.

3. Your car gets stolen, same solution.

Get the idea?

I'm not mad or anything, but I see the same question every week on here of, I brokeded my phone, will asurion take it if it is rooted? The answer is yes, they will, they are separate from VZW, ATT, TMobile, they just have an agreement with them.

They take your phone, fix it, and put it in storage to replace someone elses.

Call me Radio Shack, you got questions, I got answers, fool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrmidnight said:


> 1. You wreck your car, you pay deductible, insurance fixes or replaces.
> 
> 2. You customize your car (performance, looks, sound, or all three) and wreck your car, same solution as above.
> 
> ...


Your logic is flawed. Customizing your car and crashing it is not the same as modding your phone and breaking it.

If you root and break your phone b/c you did so that is not the same as putting new speakers in your car and than crashing it. The speakers were not the reason you crashed.

Sure maybe if you root your phone and than the power button breaks that can be considered the same, but if root actually breaks your phone that is not something the insurance should pay for.

When you buy a new car, your warranty is basically void if you modifiy the car in any way.

Insurance companies are in the business to make money, not to give you piece of mind in case you want to go messing with your phone.

I don't know the answer to asurians policies, but I'm sure its listed on their website and that would be the place to check.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You don't see the same post every week, because it doesn't occur that often.

Your post is not going to get stickied and no one is going to thank you for this post.

Stop it, stop it now.

You make my head hurt.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Barf said:


> You don't see the same post every week, because it doesn't occur that often.
> 
> Your post is not going to get stickied and no one is going to thank you for this post.
> 
> ...


+1
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

1. The intent was not to say that you put speakers and break it and insurance should pay, when you root, you accept risk. What I was saying was like, you put aftermarket equipment in your car, and it gets wrecked, then insurance should pay, whether or not the wreck was your fault.

2. I was not looking to have my post to be a sticky. Sticky's make the writer have a responsibility, I don't want it, give that to someone who deserves it.

3. Have a light heart, kinda chuckle, laugh. There is humor in this post, because the question has been answered several times, do you troll on them, no. You choose to troll on those who have an answer. This is exactly the reason I don't post much here, because folks ask for help, and people get referred to Google. I do understand that if we let one person ask a question that has been asked, refer them to a post, don't give an "ugg" or "not another one", have common internet courtesy. You didn't know everything right off the bat, neither do these people. They ask for help to learn, not for a script to fix the issue. I agree the Nexus line is not for everyone. But it is people like you that drive people to the communist iPhone.

Be kind, rewind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I understand what you are trying yo say, but do you know for a fact that this is at all true?

When you make an asurion claim you have to sign affidavit staying what happened to your phone. Because this is a legal document you are ordered to tell the truth. So if in that you write "I rooted me phone and than it wouldn't turn on" as the reason you are seeking a replacement, do you know for a fact that they will honer the insurance claim?

Your just assuming that because you have insurance they don't care why your phone is broke.

Insurance company's lose money on every claim, they make there money on those that purchase insurance, but do not use it. Any reason for them to minimize claims is good business.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

This thread is a waste of time.

Insurance for your device is there to cover accidental damage or theft.
Whether you're rooted or not, insurance is insurance.

Warranty via the manufacturer is a different story. If you bricked your phone trying to modify something, this is in no way a manufacturer issue and you ARE liable for it.

Sure, you may be able to get away with sending it back for repair after restoring to stock, but that's your karma, not mine.


----------

